
Watch age restricted YouTube videos without a Google account - connor-brooks
https://connor-brooks.com/bypasstube/
======
connor-brooks
Hey!

Many YouTube videos are age restricted. Generally this isn't an issue for
most. However some people don't have or want a Google account, for various
privacy reasons.

This tool allows you to watch any age restricted video you'd like without
creating an account.

I'd like to stress this isn't for underage viewers to watch adult content. It
would be easy for anybody to fake their age when signing up to Google. This is
aimed at privacy enthusiast.

Hope this is useful to some!

